# 4 weeks already



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are our pups can't believe they are 4 weeks already.


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

Squee! x3
They are adorable!
What breed are they?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks they are Chinese Cresteds.


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thought they may have been x3
Just thought I'd check incase I was wrong xD


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just love puppys at that age so cheeky and getting there little charactars...


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> I just love puppys at that age so cheeky and getting there little charactars...


They most definatly have their own personalitys now.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Dont mean to sound silly but are they all bald or do some have more hair than others?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

In this litter there are 5 Powder Puffs, 1 Hairy hairless and 1 True Hairless.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

soooooooooooo sweet xxx


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Sooo sweet you are doing a good job hun


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

archielee said:


> Sooo sweet you are doing a good job hun


Thankyou they are hard work but well worth it.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh how adoreable :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Oh how adoreable :001_tt1:


i'm glad you spotted them lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I would not have wanted to miss these cuties Love the little chocolate one in the first piccie what a smasher :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> I would not have wanted to miss these cuties Love the little chocolate one in the first piccie what a smasher :001_tt1:


That's Eva lol she was alot darker than that real mahogony colour but apparently she'll lighten up to a cream colour as she gets older.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They are so cute is everyone trying to kill us with cute pictures today?


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cute! I love these pictures. Adorable.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sarahberra said:


> Very cute! I love these pictures. Adorable.


Thankyou x


----------



## monty's mum (Oct 26, 2009)

Awwwww so cute. You are doing a great job keep it up hun xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

monty's mum said:


> Awwwww so cute. You are doing a great job keep it up hun xx


Savouring every moment.


----------

